# CDs auf Fehler prüfen (Nero DiscSpeed Alternative)

## solos

Hallo Community,

ich suche ein Tool mit dessen Hilfe ich meine gebrannten CDs auf Lesefehler überprüfen kann. Unter Windows macht Nero DiscSpeed das vorzüglich (Oberflächen- und Lesefehler-Test).

Kennt jemand ein ähnliches Programm für Linux?

Grüße!

----------

## root_tux_linux

Geht das nicht mit cdparanoia oder cdrkit?

----------

## piewie

qpxtool, pxlinux. readcd.

----------

## l3u

Wenn man dann die Fehler auch noch korrigieren und seine Daten retten will, dann kann ich wärmstens dvdisaster empfehlen :-)

----------

## piewie

dvdisaster funktioniert bei mir leider nicht mit Audio CDs:

```
This software does not support "CD-R Audio" type media.
```

Werde wohl weiter mit cdda2wav experimentieren müssen.

----------

## l3u

Also wenn's hier um Audio-CDs geht, dann würde ich einfach alle Tracks mit cdparanoia auslesen. Da sieht man dann, ob und wenn ja welche Fehler aufgetreten sind.

----------

## piewie

Jörg hat mir

```
 cdda2wav -vall -B -paranoia -paraopts=minoverlap=16
```

 empfohlen. Leider treten Fehler auf. 

So weit ich gesehen habem benötigt dvdisaster auch Korrekturdaten. Folglich muß das Medium bereits einmal in fehlerfreiem Zustand eingelesen worden sein.

----------

## l3u

Das ist richtig. Wenn der Datenträger nicht mehr lesbar ist, dann sind die Daten verloren. Bei DVDisaster erzeugt man direkt nach dem Brennen ein Korrekturimage, was man dann entweder an einem „sicheren Ort“ (TM) speichert, oder seinerseits mit auf dem selben Datenträger befindlichen Korrekturdaten brennt. So mach ich das, im Fall der Fälle kann sich das Korrekturimage für die kaputten Datenträger selbst reparieren und damit kann man dann die Daten retten und neu archivieren. Ich hab dazu vor einiger Zeit auch mal was in meinem Weblog geschrieben.

----------

